# March 2012 - Flashlights you have purchased this month



## Harry999 (Mar 1, 2012)

I enjoy reading this thread each month so I thought I would start it this month. I have just made some nice purchases which are ones I have been looking forward to for some time and it is my birthday this month so I may also get some more later in the month.

Peak Logan SS 17500 HCRI XP-G with momentary switch and adaptor for CR123, AAA & AA
Peak Eiger SS HCRI with Nichia 119 with 10280 and AAA keychain bodies and a 2xAA SS Eiger body with the momentary switch.

A bunch of Lumens Factory LED modules and drops ins as follows:
Two single mode CW XP-G LED E series heads
One 3V to 3.7V Three mode HCRI LED drop in
One 3.7V to 9V Three mode HCRI LED drop in
One black E modular head unit
One natural E modular head unit

I like`my Surefire E2LAA but would love to make it HCRI - finally decided on using a Lumens Factory drop in which I understand from the HCRI recommendation thread has a nice tint.

vinhnguyen54 emailed me last night to confirm he had modded a Fenix MC11 with a HCRI led. I can't wait to get that light back. Should be the perfect reading and general utility light. Thinking about getting some more MC11s modded soon.

Edit: Forgot about the two Ti clips I have ordered from Prometheus/Dark Sucks for the Eiger & Logan


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 5, 2012)

ZebraLight SC600, which came last Wednesday. The WP2 II charger came Thursday and the two EagleTac 18650s came Saturday. 

It's a nifty little light and I'm still fiddling with it. Not a pure thrower, but it's extremely well build and has everything from .2Lm up to 750Lm on turbo for 5 min. and everything in between.

Chris


----------



## Lit Up (Mar 5, 2012)

A 4Sevens Quark Mini AA2 and the brown truck of happiness wil be dropping off a TK50 today.


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Turns out I made an error in my order from Overready.com. No fault of theirs. I placed the order after two days of being ill and then being awake for 20 hours straight. I actually ordered the following:

Peak Eiger SS HCRI with Nichia 119 with 10280 and AAA keychain bodies and a 2xAA *Aluminium *Eiger body with the momentary switch.

That annoyed me and I don't want to be unhappy with my birthday present to myself. So I made another visit to Overready.com and ordered the following:

Peak Eiger SS HCRI with XP-G HCRI with a 2xAA SS Eiger body with the momentary switch. I also ordered another Ti clip from Jason at Dark Sucks.

Now looking forward to their arrival. 

Thank you to the folks at Overready.com for their patience with me.


----------



## Danielight (Mar 5, 2012)

*ITP A3 SS EOS Cree XP-G R5 LED Flashlight "Upgrade Edition." Actually ordered from Shining Beam on Wed, 2/29, received it in the mail on Sat, 3/3. *


----------



## jomaset (Mar 5, 2012)

Malkoff MD-3 Host, M91 head with hi/lo ring...and loving it!


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 6, 2012)

Just sent payment today for my second Mako from Muyshondt. I cannot wait to try out the floody beam around HSU!

-Mayo


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 9, 2012)

Surefire G2Z black.


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 9, 2012)

Peak Eiger SS Mom QTC High CRI (Nichia 119)
Aluminum Short Body for Peak Eiger
Malkoff M91w
Malkoff M61WLL
Surefire G2

It's been an expensive month... and we're only 9 days in!


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 9, 2012)

Aluminum or stainless steel, if you ordered a *AA *body for your Eiger, you're going to be very disappointed with your birthday present. I hope for your birthday happiness that you make a typo or that I misunderstood your post. 

*Edit: *In any case, you are going to LOVE that Nichia 119 Eiger. It has been the only thing in my pocket since receiving it. I would recommend trying it with the 10440 though, as you can't fully appreciate the tint on the output achieved by the NiMH.



Harry999 said:


> Turns out I made an error in my order from Overready.com. No fault of theirs. I placed the order after two days of being ill and then being awake for 20 hours straight. I actually ordered the following:
> 
> Peak Eiger SS HCRI with Nichia 119 with 10280 and AAA keychain bodies and a 2xAA *Aluminium *Eiger body with the momentary switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 10, 2012)

Geobruin,

I seem to be making errors left, right and centre at the moment (sighs wistfully!).  I've had a horrible cold which just isn't shifting.

It was a 2xAAA and all my Peak lights arrived in the UK this morning. I tend not to use Li-ion cells below RCR123A but I am picking up the beauty of the Nichia led using the 2xAAA cell format using eneloops. I do understand now! I still like the XP-G HCRI which are fitted to my Logan and the other Eiger I have but it is quite clear that the Nichia is a much cooler temperature HCRI than the XP-G but with stunning colour rendition.

I have already decided that I will add the Eiger 2xAAA with the Nichia and momentary switch along with the Logan XP-G HCRI to my daily rotation. The Nichia will be a joy to use during lighting tasks carried out during the day when there is some ambient light around because of that cooler temp. 

The Eiger 2xAAA with the XP-G HCRI is attached to a neck lanyard and is being used now as my preferred evening and night light because it can be started at such a low setting because of the QTC in comparison to my Preon 2 HCRI. There is absolutely zero PWM when compared to my modded Jetbeam RRT-O with a HCRI XP-G led.

My only problem now is that I am considering getting a Peak Logan 17500 SS with momentary switch and the cool white XP-G at the end of the month. It should be excellent as a daily EDC with a 14500. I prefer cool white lights in urban environments with ambient light around. There is just something intangible about Peak lights. Thank you Overready for providing them to me. I think this is probably the best Birthday I can ever recall! (With the exception of that cold)

To get the thread back on topic I have also now acquired a Jetbeam Element E3S which is a beautiful SS light. The Peak Logan still seems more solid and versatile but the E3S is quite a nice light. I have acquired a second one to gift to a manager who is leaving my team shortly.

In addition the very skilful vinhnguyen54 has modded that Fenix MC11 to HCRI and it arrived with me today as well as an HCRI ITP A2 SS I purchased from him at marketplace. Fenix should have made that MC11 neutral or warm to begin with. With some DC-FIX diffuser that HCRI MC11 is the preferred reading light. It will also be a great light for camping and walks IMHO.

I also had a Solarforce L2P Special edition arrive from Stienke with a EDC+ CW XM-L 440lumen LED drop in. Way cool light on 18650.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 11, 2012)

i caved in.. 47s sale on high cri and neutral lights.. ordered the hi-cri ti preon2. 

i think i might swap my extra preon1 body into it. put that into my keychain and remove the lummi raw for a while. just to jazz things up. hah.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 12, 2012)

I also picked up a 47 mini123 HCRI with the sale -- couldn't argue with $30 shipped.

I also snagged these two on eBay for $50 including shipping! Heck of a deal. SF G2 KX4 and a Streamlight Polytac LED


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 12, 2012)

A 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 and a Sunwayman V10r XM-L edition which is being shipped via Precisionworks for some custom machining before I even get my hands on it lol.


----------



## Duraflametree (Mar 13, 2012)

I just purchased a Sunwayman V10r Ti and AA extender tube off of EBay. Should get it by Wednesday, and boy does that seem like an eternity right now.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 13, 2012)

Another Daylight Saving Sale victim, just ordered a Quark Mini AA HiCRI; that's Mini AA #4 for me. C'mon mail!


----------



## mauiblue (Mar 13, 2012)

Mentioned this already on another post but I ordered a Jetbeam RRT-0 this past weekend and it shipped today. Got the belt holster and AA batteries extension tube. Ordered some new RCR123 cells and hopefully get the shipments before the weekend. I want to play with some new toys. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 13, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> Another Daylight Saving Sale victim, just ordered a Quark Mini AA HiCRI;[...]


So did I.


----------



## azzid (Mar 13, 2012)

Stock e2e incan
e2e with veleno 90cri 3mode drop-in


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 13, 2012)

Another E2e. They're disappearing from all my usual UK suppliers in keeping with the great Surefire incan extinction. This one's coming from the Netherlands. My others are now all Veleno'ed but I'm keeping this one incan courtesy of my Fivemega socket.


----------



## jorgen (Mar 13, 2012)

Yesterday, I ordered a High CRI Quark Mini. The 4Sevens sale at 25% off is just too good to pass up and I am very happy with the CR2 Mini I recently received.


----------



## 11tonytiger (Mar 13, 2012)

What 4sevens sale are you talking about ?


----------



## SoCalDep (Mar 13, 2012)

So far this month I've purchased the following:

Lumapower Trust Model-1 (1 x AA - Neutral XP-G R4) 
Sunwayman V10R (1 x CR or RCR 123A - XM-L)
Lumens Factory XP-G (R5?) drop-in for my Surefire 9P
Solarforce XP-G R5 drop-in for my Surefire Z2 (fail--I put the P60L back in after the solarforce died)
Eagletac P20A2 Mk II Neutral XM-L upgrade
Solarforce green drop-in for my Lego'd G2 with Solarforce head
Xtar WP2II Li-Ion charger
2 x AW 16340 Li-Ion batteries
3 x AW 14500 Li-Ion batteries
Costco eneloop AA 10-pack
Surefire sent me new free rings for my Z2


I'm seriously looking at the Terralux Strion upgrade...200 lumens and a TIR lense...


----------



## jamesmyname (Mar 14, 2012)

This seems like a good place for my first post as a frequent lurker, first-time poster.

Anyway, I'll get my second "real" flashlight, a Jetbeam PA40 neutral as my birthday present for myself in a week. Unfortunately, it should arrive in the mail this Thursday and I need to resist opening it for six days! I'm imagining this one will blow my ITP A3 out of the water. Oh, and I'm also getting an 8 pack of AA and 4 pack of AAA Eneloops.

Needless to say, I'm excited.


----------



## nbp (Mar 14, 2012)

Muyshondt Mako Flood
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus

Thanks Enrique. :wave:


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 14, 2012)

This month has probably been the most flashlight intensive of my life even though to hard-core flashaolics it might just seem otherwise... :welcome:
I got a JetBeam PA10, a Fenix LD10 R5, a Fenix LD20 R5, and the Fenix accessory set (diffusers and filters). I'm also planning to order a Klarus XT2A before the end of the month. Then I think I'll take it easy until something I really like comes out - hopefully not too soon so I can give my bank account a break for a while.
I already set my eyes to the Klarus MI10 though but definitely not for this month... :devil:


----------



## yliu (Mar 14, 2012)

Varta 3xAAA with Cree XPC, replacement for my emergency light.

Maglite XL50, Looked really cool and I could not resist

On my shopping list, Maglite 3D LED, Olight SR51


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got a severe case of flashlight fever this month (compared to my usual behaviour). Just ordered two more G2s today and a bunch of cheap warm-white dropins yesterday.


----------



## sassaquin (Mar 14, 2012)

Muyshondt Mako Flood
Surefire E1E (black) with Veleno high CRI 3 mode drop-in.
Oh my, did I have a hard time finding the E1E, three days of online searching and finally found one in stock at a small gunshop in Arizona.


----------



## iron potato (Mar 15, 2012)

:wave:
Xeno F42v2 XML T5
Zebralight H600
Sunwayman R01A in French Rose Red & Natural
Olight i3 in Blue
Xtar WP6 II Charger


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 15, 2012)

After getting myself this month a Bored C2 Ha and XML dropin just bought a budget light to mod, Ultrafire X1.
That'll be my last two lights for now.:wave:


----------



## ExZeRoEx (Mar 15, 2012)

Do trades count? I traded for a Sundrop head (with black e1e body) and Haiku.

Also sent out an LX2 to a modding master.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 15, 2012)

47's Hi CRI Black Edition Preon2 (so I could pilfer the head for the tint and the tail for Zodiac mod - to perfect my blue Preon2)

I thought I was done, but then I found PhotonFanatic is still making these:







Groovy! with standard Kroll switch and GD750 driving a U3SVNH P4 in a stippled reflector. Beautiful, broad, smooth, bright pure white beam.
It's my only light so far to fall as easily to hand as my vaunted Para2. Sorry handy Preon2 - this has become my EDC light.
You'll have to forgive me. My photo-fu is still rather low, and they're kinda dusty since I just pulled them from my pocket.






I'm still waiting for my Hi CRI Rotary. I ordered at the end of January, and probably won't receive it until April, so I guess it really doesn't count.
But it was originally expected in March, so I just want to put it out there.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought a Nitecore Tiny Monster (TM 11), a Deft EDC, and a Nitecore EZ AA R5.


----------



## njet212 (Mar 17, 2012)

Bought a Sunway M11R Tan, too bad beam profile is ringgy.


----------



## riccardo.dv (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a couple of thrunite ti and a fenix e21 for the grandpa for me

Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S


----------



## cmanley (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Cri Quark mini CR2 and 123. so far I love them.


----------



## Chadder (Mar 17, 2012)

I picked up a fenix LD12 at a gun show as an impulse buy. I almost bought several other lights but my willpower won!


----------



## SoCalDep (Mar 17, 2012)

Just dropped the hammer on the Terralux Strion 200 lumen TIR upgrade, a Fenix PD32 (with an 18650), and another Streamlight Microstream! Aaaaah!

Now maybe I'll look into modding options for my older Microstream....


----------



## reppans (Mar 18, 2012)

Three Quark X AA^2 (in various flavors), some 1xAA tubes, and three Ti Quark Mini AAs. Actually tried one of each first, liked them, and went back for more (gifts). Sales right now are too good to resist. 

I looked all over for other lights, and have a reasonably open budget, but I really like moonlight, AAs, long runtimes and a good warranty. I figure I'll have some good legoable redundancy with the larger quarks.


----------



## sjmack (Mar 18, 2012)

njet212 said:


> Bought a Sunway M11R Tan, too bad beam profile is ringgy.




Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous. I really dig the tan.




I just picked up a Malkoff M61HCRI from Oveready to put in my 9P. God I love malkoff drop ins.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 18, 2012)

SolarForce LT2 lego w/3 mode Lumens Factory Hi-CRI P60 drop-in
SureFire E2E HA
Streamlight Tasklight 2D 
Blue 2D Maglite 
Malkoff 2D Maglite drop-in
Quark 123 No Clip, High CRI 
- 1 x AA body tube
- Deep Carry Pocket Clip 
Quark X 2 x AA Tactical 
Leatherman Serac S3
Inova T1 (2010)
SureFire E2E SG
SureFire 6P
SureFire 6PD host


----------



## dingo1799 (Mar 19, 2012)

uh... good lord. im gonna hate myself for this... lol
like brand new surefire e2d incan
4 sevens quark mini aa
4 sevens quark x aa2 tactical
sunwayman v10r
sunwayman v10r ti r5

and probably 3-4 others ive forgotten about.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I slowed down a _little_ from last month (ok - not much :naughty


*ALREADY BOUGHT
*Sunwayman M11R (Tan)
Nitecore IFE2
Sunwayman V20C
ZebraLight H501 headlamp
Armytek Predator
Fenix LD12
*
ON THE WAY
*Sunwayman M40A
4Sevens Maelstrom S12 (couldn't resist the sale price at GoingGear!)
JETBeam RRT-0 XML
JETBeam RRT-2 XML


----------



## krevo (Mar 21, 2012)

- *Lumens Factory EO-9 Extreme Output 9 volt 380 Lumens* for my old 6P. I was extremely impressed with the tint of this unit. I figured it would be cool, but it's a nice neutral closer to warm color.

- *Eagletac D25A Ti*. Needed a new AA edc as I gave away my Quark Mini AA

- *SS Peak Logan QTC High CRI.* Awesome light, amazingly well built and my new favorite. Very nice on RCR123s.

- *Klarus Mi X6 Ti* (really wanted a Mako flood but damn they're expensive) Something lighter to replace my SS Maratac AAA on the keychain.


Last month was a Jetbeam BC40 and a Novatac Special Ops on closeout. Gonna mod it to a warm tint XML U2 at some point.


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 21, 2012)

krevo said:


> - *Lumens Factory EO-9 Extreme Output 9 volt 380 Lumens* for my old 6P. I was extremely impressed with the tint of this unit. I figured it would be cool, but it's a nice neutral closer to warm color.


:thumbsup:


----------



## krevo (Mar 21, 2012)

Add one more to the list :shakehead Surefire's scare tactics worked. 

- Surefire E1E HA :thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango (Mar 21, 2012)

I already posted this in the "What was the last light you bought" thread, but I enjoy reading this thread as well. I myself bought myself my first headlamp, a ZL H51Fw. I'm going to attend a bushcraft course in April and since I needed a headlamp I decided I wanted something good 

My girlfriend then bought me an Olight T20. I was looking for a secondary 2xCR123A light next to my favorite PD30. My gf found it on sale and bought it for me. Since I already like the T10 and T15 this will be very welcome.


----------



## davyro (Mar 21, 2012)

HDS 120 exec
1x WF 139 battery charger
2x18650
2x14500


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 21, 2012)

SF 9N


----------



## edpmis02 (Mar 22, 2012)

Quark High CRI 123 
Quark X AA^2 tactical 

each was less than $50!!

Put the HCRI head on the AA^2 body to use as a nightlight, and have the Quark X head running with 14500 Li-ion in a AA body.


----------



## spc smith (Mar 22, 2012)

March 12, 2012 from goinggear, I bought my first Klarus XT11. Hasnt shown up and is probably still going through customs. Ill finally get to see how good the light is once its actually in my hands.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 22, 2012)

TK70 with charger and battery combo from fenixoutfitters. $250-ish. pretty good deal. Also an led head/dropin for my e2e from lumensfactory. works great!


----------



## managermr (Mar 23, 2012)

So far this month:

4Sevens Maelstrom S18 (I also could not resist the sale price at GoingGear)
McGizmo Haiku XML


----------



## jorgen (Mar 23, 2012)

The new Peak QTC brass UltraX from RMSK. It's a AAA that puts out 400+ lumens on a 10440 battery. Smooth ramping and it throws further than my Eiger. I like it a lot.


----------



## correspondent (Mar 23, 2012)

Same here! Great sale price for 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 at Going Gear plus the cpf discount for around $150! Sweet deal!


----------



## SoCalDep (Mar 24, 2012)

My Terralux drop-in for my Streamlight Strion arrived yesterday along with a Fenix PD32 and another (my 2nd) Streamlight Microstream.

I'm very satisfied with all of them!


----------



## Dual (Mar 24, 2012)

Sunwayman M11R and the Klarus XT11. Both of them are excellent.


----------



## madecov (Mar 24, 2012)

I just ordered a few Eagletac lights.
The 4Sevens deal has me going broke


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 24, 2012)

madecov said:


> The 4Sevens deal has me going broke



I know what you mean. I just ordered a Maelstrom S18 last night.


----------



## karnevil (Mar 24, 2012)

Just ordered a Quark 123^2 Turbo X. Figured I should order it before GoingGear's sales end this weekend.


----------



## york2 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just ordered the JetBeam RRT-1 from GoingGear.


----------



## Lyubo Yanev (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought 4Sevens Quark X AA^2 Neutral White. [FONT=Verdana, Veranda, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## diesel79 (Mar 24, 2012)

Picked up a HDS High CRI XPG in the marketplace.


----------



## Cerealand (Mar 25, 2012)

solarforce l2p and a 9p


----------



## RDPOE (Mar 26, 2012)

4sevens Quark XAA^2 Tactical from GG. Almost wish I got the regular. I don't think I like only having access to 2 of the many modes at any given time. I should have read the description better, but it's a great light nonetheless.


----------



## Danielight (Mar 26, 2012)

Ordered a *Sunwayman V10A *XM-L T6. Ordered it from Light Junction this past Thu, 3/22; it arrived via USPS today, 3/26.


----------



## valueknifelover (Mar 27, 2012)

Quark AA and MiniMag LED.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 27, 2012)

I picked up a modded Crelant 7G5 v2 and a green Thrunite TI w/ moonlight. Both are very impressive in their own right.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 27, 2012)

M3LT-S, the 400 lumen model...


----------



## Aces-Q (Mar 27, 2012)

Bought a Fenix LD12.


----------



## spc smith (Mar 27, 2012)

Im only a SPC in the army: All I bought was a Klarus XT11 for vehicle searches and traffic control at night. Havent got the da** light yet as of 12 mar, 2012 order date. I am looking forward to getting it though!


----------



## bbrins (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been dabbling in 18650's and now I think I need to put the debit card away for a while. So far, I've received my ZL SC600 and two Eagle Tac 3100 mah 18650's. I am waiting on an Olight i6 Paladin, a Klarus XT11, four more 18650's, a second 4 Sevens single bay charger, a Powerex C9000 charger and a couple of other little things that I can't seem to remember right now. The only other things I might possibly order by the end of this month are the Fenix PD32 and also the AA version of the same light, but that might just get put off until April.


----------



## reppans (Mar 27, 2012)

karnevil said:


> Just ordered a Quark 123^2 Turbo X. Figured I should order it before GoingGear's sales end this weekend.



+1... Adding yet another to the list for this wallet-emptying month....


----------



## Bigpal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,
Since I love my Fenix TK45 and LD20, I made another modest Fenix purchase. I ordered the PD22. It's super compact and just right for what I need it for.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 27, 2012)

Only picked up a used SF E2e as an EDC back-up. I'm hoping to get another bored SF C2 when funds are available...:devil:


----------



## coltchris (Mar 28, 2012)

IncenDio V3U XM-L T5 and Fenix E15.


----------



## jake royston (Mar 28, 2012)

I finally got ahold of my favorite light... A Jetbeam TC-R2


----------



## Jeffro2690 (Mar 28, 2012)

Eagletac g25c2 neutral, My thrower, love it so far
Zebralight sc51w my new edc


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Apr 1, 2012)

UltraFire WF-502B UV light. Really like it except the clip has “un-sprung” and it doesn't have a good grip anymore.


----------



## Raven-burg (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. This is really my 1st proper post here from the UK.
I've always loved lights since I was tiny and have finally found like minded people who share my hobby.
This month I purchased a Nitecore D11 V.2. I totally missed the D10's and was fascinated by the piston engineering. 
I did read here 1st and was temporarily put off by some negative views. I'm sure glad I purchased it anyway. It's awesome!!! Sure it needed a re-lube as the piston was a bit unreliable out of the box, but i sort of expected to have to do this. It's been partnering my Klarus Mi10 SS (daily EDC) ever since. 
I would even go as far as to say I like it's UI more than my SWM V10R Ti !!!!!! Yeah I know!!

Not sure about next months purchase, maybe a McGizmo!! (I wish)

Happy spending!


----------



## Zeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Fenix HP11 in the $20 bargain bin. $20 !!! When I ask why they were trying to get rid of it, the response was "it's an old light which was a display model sitting on a Styrofoam display head and we have no box and there is no guarantee". Inspected and tested, not a thing wrong with it :thumbsup:. Couldn't walk past it


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 2, 2012)

In March, I only purchased an ITP A3 "96 lumen upgrade" light, and a Sunwayman V10R.

With a 10440 and 16340, both have exceeded my expectations and I love using both of them all the time.


Hoping the V11R is available in April for my next purchase


----------



## Sam and Blue (Apr 4, 2012)

Surefire 9Z 
Streamlight SL20 
Bianchi B Lite 3D 
Bianchi B Lite 6D


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 4, 2012)

March was my month to begin or perhaps actually expand my existing "basic" flashlight collection.
And I did so with two small, EDC flashlights to avoid breaking the bank (ticking off the wifey that is... lol).

*EagleTac D25C Mini* XP-G S2 (1xCR123A) Paid $40 Amazon
*TerraLUX Lightstar100* (1x AA) Paid $20 Amazon

The EagleTac could be considered my first "real" flashlight. There was a time I never would dream of spending $40 on a tiny flashlight. My research, combined with my own known appreciation for newer tech flashlights, told me that it would be worth it - and I was right! It may not be utterly perfect, but the overall build and function of this light just oozes quality. I've already ordered another EagleTac (P100A2), but that will be for the April 2012 thread. 

The TerraLUX suited my desire for a balance of:
EDC capable/single AA convenience/impressive throw for small size/sturdy build/tail cap clicky switch - and something I would not be too upset over if I break it or lose it (easy enough to replace).
I really think they could ask a bit more for this flashlight. Time and continued use will tell, but if it is as solid as it seems, I would easily recommend this light as a sort of "utility EDC", something you won't mind banging up a bit, etc.

Both of these lights have a great beam with tight hot spots. The EagleTac, while tight (and way so very bright), has more spill than the TerraLUX making it a bit more versatile. But I do love the tight beam of the TerraLUX - it has great throw for a single AA. I'll move into "floodier" flashlights after I get some of this "beam me up Scottie" syndrome out of my system.  


And yes, I am very new here and I'm excited to become a part of this forum. I read quite a bit of stuff here while researching my re-birth into this great hobby and you guys helped me a lot last month without your even knowing it. Now that I've registered, I may tend to ramble on a bit ("expound") in some of my posts until I get some of the noob out of my system as well. So thanks for bearing with me and feel free to skip over any text in my posts that appears excessive. :thumbsup:


----------

